# Out of space: /usr/home 12G 11G -344M  103%



## Radek (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I'm very, very new to BSD but I'm using Linux since several years.
I chosen the easy way and installed PC-BSD  

At first I had a small problem to run my both monitors side by side but with xrandr I was able to manage it. 

However I have really very strange problem, I have installed eclipse and after re-boot my KDE won't start anymore. KDE reports out of space.
I just checked it with df and see very confusing result:


```
[root@pcbsd-4101] /# df -h
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/rootfs0    1.9G    472M    1.3G    26%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/var0       989M     93M    817M    10%    /var
/dev/label/usr0        12G     11G   -344M   103%    /usr
procfs                4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs             4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
tmpfs                  13G     16K     13G     0%    /tmp
/tmp                   13G     16K     13G     0%    /usr/jails/portjail/tmp
/media                1.9G    472M    1.3G    26%    /usr/jails/portjail/media
/usr/home              12G     11G   -344M   [B][color="Red"]103% [/color][/B]   /usr/jails/portjail/usr/home
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jails/portjail/dev
procfs                4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jails/portjail/proc
```

I've also checked the home directory with du and I don't think that these files in my home directory occupies more the 1 GB.

Any idea what the problem can be?

Regards,
Radek


----------



## Beastie (Oct 12, 2010)

Radek said:
			
		

> I just checked it with df and see very confusing result:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


See the FAQ for an explanation.



			
				Radek said:
			
		

> I've also checked the home directory with du and I don't think that these files in my home directory occupies more the 1 GB.


What about _the remaining of /usr_? Check it with `% du -hd1 /usr`.


----------



## Radek (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, it's make a bit more sense:


```
[root@pcbsd-4101] /home/Radek# du -hd1 /usr
2.0K    /usr/.snap
 33M    /usr/bin
262K    /usr/games
 18M    /usr/include
 64M    /usr/lib
 92K    /usr/libdata
 20M    /usr/libexec
5.0G    /usr/local
 20M    /usr/sbin
 46M    /usr/share
 51M    /usr/lib32
839M    /usr/jails
189M    /usr/PCBSD
6.0K    /usr/portjail
3.6G    /usr/Programs
160M    /usr/local32
 57M    /usr/home
597M    /usr/ports
518M    /usr/src
2.0K    /usr/swap
 11G    /usr
[root@pcbsd-4101] /home/Radek#
```

I have also my old home partition with ext4 there but I don't want to delete it before I set the system fully working and rescue my home directory.

What can I do to spare a bit place now?

Regards,
Radek


----------



## Beastie (Oct 12, 2010)

Radek said:
			
		

> What can I do to spare a bit place now?


Not much. Removing /usr/src (0.5GB) should help a bit.

Allocating more space for FreeBSD's slice and reinstalling will be better in the long run if you want to keep using KDE and all your applications and still have some place to store your personal files.


----------



## Radek (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help/ I will try to rescue my data from the other partition tomorrow and expand the other one a bit


----------

